# Ways to Avoid Thinking about DP/DR



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently in the last phase of recovery. Most days things look and feel real to me. Almost all of my symptoms are gone at this point. In my view, the only thing preventing me from getting over this last hurdle is the fact that I still think about DP/DR almost all day. I think if I were able to finally stop thinking about it so much, it would be pretty much done.

So my question is, does anyone have any tips or advice on how to stop thinking about DP/DR? Distraction certainly helps but it's difficult when you're out doing things and constantly questioning whether or not things "look" real. Does anyone have any ideas on how to avoid this constant reality checking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

I put an elastic band around my wrist and snap it every time I find myself thinking about it. Of course it hurts a little but I'm trying to break the destructive thought process.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Not sure if that would work. I might try it though.


----------



## Optimist (May 29, 2012)

Well, I am glad things are improving for you. Now, looking back at your darkest DP moments, I would assume that you never thought you would be where you are today. Yet, here you are. You have come this far. Just hold on a little longer and you will be out of the woods. I remember during my last stages of DP I was going exactly through that.

Now, here's my humble opinion. You are saying you would be doing all fine, and then you start testing yourself if things look "real". At that time, DP slightly kicks in. yep, we've been there, and this part is extremely common. It is also extremely beatable by the way.

Let's go one step back, why do you check on yourself? why do you question how "real" things are? I would say because deep down you still are bothered by DP, and you want it gone. You are checking out how you are feeling because if things were actually feeling real, then you would feel happy that DP is gone. It means you are still desperately trying to feel better. You seem like you managed to accept your DP partially, not fully. Hang on, you are almost there.

My advice: stay indifferent to how DP affects your feelings and your life. Do NOT desire your recovery. Do not wish for DP to go and never come back. Because if you do, then you are telling your brain that DP is a source of threat, and you would fear it all over again. Once DP has no significance in your life, it will have no power to remain there. The fact that you still check up on how you are feeling tells that DP is still significant.

DP is as strong as the significance you give it over your life.

I feel like I will see your "100% recovered" thread pretty soon


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What about those who have a blank mind?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2016)

Do what you love!


----------



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

Just pretend you don't have DP for a day, and you will slowly not think about it.

Thats what Cancer patients do..they dedicate that day and say "Today I do not have cancer" and then they pretend they don't. Its very very helpful for DP as a I felt normal when I did that.


----------



## Lexy13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Your post gives me hope. I want a day like that where I feel better.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Put your mind at ease. Dont think about the past or the future just focus on the present.


----------

